# wellies/rain boots pic thread



## allen446

I know some people might think their tacky, I bought a pair this last season it rains a lot where I live, and I was tired of ruining my leather boots, so I thought I'd give them a try.  I actually got more compliments from my rain boots than a lot of my other shoes.  It also helps to mention I spend a lot of time visting work sites and getting my shoes muddy. I found some inspiring wellies pics. Feel free to add more.


----------



## allen446

Sorry forgot to add these to the last post
from the girl gossip set









Mine this morning


----------



## mooks

Why does that girl have a summer dress on with wellies??


----------



## elle tee

mooks said:


> Why does that girl have a summer dress on with wellies??



From the pic, it looks like she might be in NYC, and during our summers, it will be rainy and warm at the same time.  I know I have worn the wellies + summer clothes more than once myself.

Great thread- I wear my Hunter wellies all the time and get lots of complements, plus people always ask me where I got them.


----------



## allen446

New York women seem to wear hunters a lot around the city, I would love to have a pair.

some pics from nyc






Hunters from the Sartorialist










Hunters from the Smiths movie


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

allen...love this thread...i love wellies with dresses/skirts..cute


----------



## orinoco

:coolpics: will post pics of mine when they arrive!!! sick of this sloshy vancouver weather


----------



## allen446

Pics of the Burberrys

NYC






Jessica



Hilary


----------



## mello_yello_jen

ohh great thread!


----------



## allen446

Pucci rain boots





Im not sure if I would buy them, but they looked great on mischa




more


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^i actually own those and get mad compliments when i wear them...i think i will wear them today because it looks overcast here in o-town...dedicated to you,allen


----------



## queen

i have the red wellies.  i have had them over 15 years and they are still in excellent shape.


----------



## allen446

Wow, DeeDeeDelovely youre pucci boots are really nice.  If you dont mind me asking what do you pair them with dresses / pants, solid color wellies are easiler to mix and match but I find multicolored ones more fun to use.


----------



## gnarlyds

I've wanted those puccis forever but couldn't find them online anywhere! how's hunter boots sizing?


----------



## Leelee

You just can't go wrong with rain boots, IMO.  Except for me, LOL, I've never seen anyone around here wearing them and I don't know why not!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

allen446 said:


> Wow, DeeDeeDelovely youre pucci boots are really nice. If you dont mind me asking what do you pair them with dresses / pants, solid color wellies are easiler to mix and match but I find multicolored ones more fun to use.


 
i love wearing mine with:

a black babydoll dress with or without black tights and a cropped blue denim jacket
a-line or empire waist,puffed sleeved dress that is color of one of the colors in the boot
blue knee length or maxi length denim skirt with a fitted tee either black or any color in the boots
on me, wellies with pants or jeans don't look right tucked or untucked


----------



## allen446

Thanks DeeDeeDelovely for the suggestions  
I was looking at the la redoute site and found these *CHRISTIAN LACROIX wellies *something about them just screams spring


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^those are funky...i like em


----------



## orinoco

gnarlyds said:


> I've wanted those puccis forever but couldn't find them online anywhere! how's hunter boots sizing?



they're HUGE!!! i'm usually a us sz 9, so i got a uk size 7... and they were still SWIMMING on me, so now i'm gonna have to return them ush:.
i went to the store and tried on a pair of UK 6 too, and they were still pretty huge... so u do the math!  should definitely size down!


----------



## goldenlife

I love those *CHRISTIAN LACROIX wellies but couldnt find them on the website. Do you know if they come in other colors?*


----------



## allen446

> I love those *CHRISTIAN LACROIX wellies but couldnt find them on the website. Do you know if they come in other colors?*


I found them on the la redoute portugal site, I dont know if they are on the other sites? They do only come in this color, price is around 105 euros, they are from the spring/summer 08 so its recent.

try this link

http://www.christianlacroixforlaredoute.co.uk/

more 





Ed Hardy 
Rainie $127.95 
Available in Yellow, Black "Love Kills Slowly", Black or Fuschia





Emilio Pucci 
Rainboot in Violet $153.95 






Nine West 
Yogini $72.95 
Available in Black / Grey, Green / White Dots, Grey / White Dots, Silver, Light Pink or Medium Blue






Lilly Pulitzer 
Swellies $127.76 






*Emilio Pucci 
* $148.95

A lot of the prints used in emilio pucci rain boots are in fact designed by Lacroix weird right. Something I read in time mag.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

allen446 said:


> *Emilio Pucci *
> $148.95
> 
> A lot of the prints used in emilio pucci rain boots are in fact designed by Lacroix weird right. Something I read in time mag.


 
i have been feening on those...also these ferragamo beius rubber boots as well


----------



## DamierAddict

http://www.tmz.com/2006/07/19/fame-in-the-rain/


----------



## DamierAddict

what about the marc jacob rainboots?? they are super cute!

http://www.footnotesonline.com/foot...le&key_id=MarcbyMarcJacobs674136BlackRainBoot

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?program-id=780&ad-id=57&id=11404457


----------



## DamierAddict

http://iamfashion.blogspot.com/2005/03/let-it-rain-let-it-rain-let-it-rain_23.html


----------



## allen446

Marc Jacobs has so many styles to chose from, seems like all the designers have jumped on the wellies wagon.

some pics of people using MJs









I have been looking at this from ANGELI INQUIETI they are very similar to the MJs above since they are also two toned but I cant seem to decide which ones to get the only colors left that are my size are these. What do you think?


----------



## toiletduck

I've attached a picture of my own wellies!  Living in a tropical country there isn't much you can wear when it's monsoon season.  I snatched this pair up on vacation in Korea and they were on sale for USD 25!! 

I get compliments when I wear them but I know they can be a bit loud


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^Not loud at all...love em


----------



## SakuraPurinsesu

Since it doesn't rain a whole lot where I am, I wasn't going to spend a lot of money on a pair of shoes that won't get a lot of use. So I got these from target and I love em!


----------



## toiletduck

^^ omg! I LOVE cupcakes!  those are THE cutest!!

Thank you, *Deedee*


----------



## allen446

Wow everyone has such nice boots, Im surprised that so many in this forum have a pair. Where I live it doesnt snow but it rains a lot, though surprisely you dont see people using wellies much, only on farms. I love to visit photo blogs such as the Sartorialist and others , and women do use them a lot around the city.


----------



## windycityaj

Here in Chicago you see them quite often.  Of course we have the weather that gets them good use!



Anne


----------



## allen446

Where I live its always been raining the whole week, starting to have floods, doesnt seem like spring coming any time soon, so here are more pics.

The reds


----------



## iluvapples123

i have the gucci rain boots in brown. i LOVE them. i get crazy compliments too!!


----------



## allen446

Ive seen the gucci ones on someone before, they have a nice logo pattern on them right?


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

Does anyone know how the sizing runs for the Hunter Wellies?


----------



## Chic Chica

Hi! I'm new here, this is actually my first post!!! I have the green gucci wellies, haven't worn them as of yet.... they are a bit tight around the calves as another member posted but do fit (and are actually serving as inspiration to run every morning!!!) Hee hee... Great post! I was checking out options and ideas on what to wear with them! Thanks for all the ideas ladies!


----------



## MiuLouisChoo

I LOVE the cupcake ones! I have pink with leopard printed ones that I wear when shoveling snow and occasionally to run errands. You CANNOT wear shoes you care about outside here in winter due to the deep snow and major amounts of salt used. Uggh. 

I would love the cupcake ones and always wanted some with cherries on black or black/white dots. SO cute. 

I've wished for Burberry ones but they are always sold out of my size when I try to find them. I also eyed the Gucci ones but after reviews here figured they wouldnt fit my calves.


----------



## dmitchell15

I have Burberry Pink Candy Check rainboots! They are so cute,but I have not had the chance to wear them yet...I hope it rains soon so I can wear them.


----------



## wantmore

I don't see them here in So. Cali (gee, wonder why), but I think they're nice.


----------



## rebeoliva

~*Sassy*~ said:


> Does anyone know how the sizing runs for the Hunter Wellies?


 

hi sassy i have the hunter wellies and i have to tell u they run big..so if you are in between sizes definetely size down. also they are a bit narrow around the calves so keep that in consideration if u have muscular calves...that said i love them!! especially with the welly socks they have become perfect for new england winter... and shopbop just featured some cool silver ones


----------



## allen446

Great posts the Hunters look so cute with shorts, Ive been meaning to buy some wellies sock are they actually warm?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^love em with the socks peeking out on top


----------



## arnott

I don't know what Wellies are, but great thread!

Heres a cool rain store here in Vancouver:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnVOukbhnMY&feature=related


----------



## arnott

allen446 said:


> Pics of the Burberrys
> 
> NYC
> View attachment 355352
> 
> 
> View attachment 355353
> 
> 
> Jessica
> View attachment 355351
> 
> 
> Hilary
> View attachment 355354
> 
> 
> View attachment 355355


 
Great pics!  Do you know how much the Burberry boots go for?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I just bought Burberry rain boots and they were $180.  They haven't been delivered yet, otherwise I would post pics.  Does anyone know how these run?  I wear a size 8 so I figured a 38 would be the safest bet....I hope they fit.


----------



## arnott

I wanna get these Burberry boots:

http://uk.burberry.com/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=10000000250

Only problem is I don't know if they would fit over my jeans.


----------



## CivicGirl

arnott said:


> Great pics!  Do you know how much the Burberry boots go for?



I saw the Jessica Alba boots at a Burberry outlet 1-2 weeks ago. They were going for ~$80


----------



## QTbebe

i've always wanted a pair to wear during the rain caus eit rains so much here! i want a pair with a funky print... really like the cupcakes one~!!! so cute... too bad theres no target here. but always i find them kind of uncomrtable when i tried some one... it was very hard and especially the longer ones... its kind of heavy and hard to walk in... i see someone people in the hunter ones around here... but the black and green ones look like fishing boots.


----------



## dmitchell15

oo_let_me_see said:


> I just bought Burberry rain boots and they were $180. They haven't been delivered yet, otherwise I would post pics. Does anyone know how these run? I wear a size 8 so I figured a 38 would be the safest bet....I hope they fit.


 

I am normally an 8 and I think they fit true to size. The ones I bought were a tid bit shorter than the ones you bought, but I don't think you will be able to tuck your jeans in your boots. I was told if you want to do that with longer boots you would need to go up an size. I really like the boots you ordered. I was going to buy those because I love the horseman, but I saw the candy check first at the outlet. I think you have more options with what you wear with yours!


----------



## dmitchell15

CivicGirl said:


> I saw the Jessica Alba boots at a Burberry outlet 1-2 weeks ago. They were going for ~$80


 
Yep! I bought the candy check for $84 dollars including tax. They are very cute and I wish it would rain so I can put them to use!


----------



## dmitchell15

arnott said:


> I wanna get these Burberry boots:
> 
> http://uk.burberry.com/pws/ProductDetails.ice?ProductID=10000000250
> 
> Only problem is I don't know if they would fit over my jeans.


 
If you can try them on in the store with a pair of jeans. I was told the smaller shaft would not fit over jeans at your true size and that you would need to go up a size. If you go to the Burberry forum and search rainboots, there are some threads talking about their sizing. Cute rainboots. I love the horseman.


----------



## allen446

I thought Keri Russell looked adorable in this pic.


----------



## mooks

orinoco said:


> they're HUGE!!! i'm usually a us sz 9, so i got a uk size 7... and they were still SWIMMING on me, so now i'm gonna have to return them ush:.
> i went to the store and tried on a pair of UK 6 too, and they were still pretty huge... so u do the math!  should definitely size down!



That's because you got your size conversions all wrong. I'm a US 9 which is a UK 6 and you need to go one size down which would mean you should have bought a UK 5


----------



## allen446

Scarlett photographied by brea soulders, really cute in those wellies








http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ailmhhz1.jpg






http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ailmh2yz3.jpg


----------



## Madison

I have both of these rainboots, and I'll tell ya, I've never received more compliments on anything than these boots! Especially the froggy ones!


----------



## lcterp

I have two pairs of Wellies, both from JCrew and they are absolute lifesavers.  I got the plaid pair last year b/c whenever it rained my undergrad campus would become a giant puddle and got the pink ones this year when I went to Grad school seems it seems to rain/snow here almost daily.  I generally wear them with skirts or dresses b/c they are a bit hard to fit over jeans smoothly.


----------



## starryviolet

hunters are trendy now and of course angelina made them look sexy.  i think they are very reasonably priced. i just wonder if they are comfy? the rubber soles seem uncomfortable.


----------



## chrishy34

i love hunter rainboots but they're way too tall on me!!  they basically come up to my knees...i'm only 5'2" so i look like a kid trying on her mom's shoes.


----------



## SuLi

shopbopchic said:


> hunters are trendy now and of course angelina made them look sexy. i think they are very reasonably priced. i just wonder if they are comfy? the rubber soles seem uncomfortable.


 
I have a pair of Hunters in aubergine that I love!  They are, by far, the most comfy wellies that I have ever owned.  I typically have to walk 5 long blocks from the Metro to work, and the soles are very flexible and I think the cushioning is great.  I've owned Tamara Henrique and Ferragamo rain boots (I think some posted them earlier), and time and time again, I grab the Hunters.


----------



## gnarlyds

just got my red hunter wellies. love them!


----------



## Meta

Where can I find Hunter wellies on sale?


----------



## ColdSteel

I love my pucci wellies!

(Old picture from 2006 or something... excuse my flaunting of the in-n-out bag and semi-sloppy outfit. Friends decided that we should speed over to in-n-out for lunch)


----------



## kashmira

chrishy34 said:


> i love hunter rainboots but they're way too tall on me!! they basically come up to my knees...i'm only 5'2" so i look like a kid trying on her mom's shoes.


 
They are for me as well, but I bought a pair of "young hunter" in black:shame: (they run up to European size 38) and they are not that tall. They had some "reflective safety patches" but I didn't mind.


----------



## MichelleD

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> allen...love this thread..*.i love wellies with dresses/skirts..cute*



Me too, I just have never gotten up the nerve to buy any....beside's, I  seem to only wear dresses & skirts in the summer.  However, it has been raining an awful lot in the MD area lately....


----------



## La Vanguardia

Does anyone know if the Marc Jacobs rain boots run small or big? TIA!


----------



## MonAmie

Does anybody know if the Gucci rain boots with logo pattern runs small or big?
TIA


----------



## luckyblonde3295

MonAmie said:


> Does anybody know if the Gucci rain boots with logo pattern runs small or big?
> TIA


 
I bought a pair of riding boot style ones in a 9 (i'm an 8.5) and they were way too small! If you don't have really skinny calf muscles you won't be able to get them on. So, they run small, really small 

I also just tried on the new style (on the Gucci website now) and they also run small.


----------



## Mrs. MC

luckyblonde3295 said:


> I bought a pair of riding boot style ones in a 9 (i'm an 8.5) and they were way too small! If you don't have really skinny calf muscles you won't be able to get them on. So, they run small, really small
> 
> I also just tried on the new style (on the Gucci website now) and they also run small.


 I am an 8.5 in regular shoes do you think the Burberry boots run small over the calves as well ? What size should I order ? Thanks !


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ I tried the Burberry ones and they run small in size and calves. I'm normally a 35 and the 36 was very comfortable.


----------



## La Vanguardia

luckyblonde3295 said:


> I bought a pair of riding boot style ones in a 9 (i'm an 8.5) and they were way too small! If you don't have really skinny calf muscles you won't be able to get them on. So, they run small, really small
> 
> I also just tried on the new style (on the Gucci website now) and they also run small.


 
I have these new Gucci rain boots and for me they run true-to-size to a tiny bit big. I also have enough room in my calves, even with thick socks. But I think the ankle part might be tight for those with bigger legs.

They're very comfortable and I like that the height is just right for my short legs!

Pic from gucci.com


----------



## luckyblonde3295

La Vanguardia said:


> I have these new Gucci rain boots and for me they run true-to-size to a tiny bit big. I also have enough room in my calves, even with thick socks. But I think the ankle part might be tight for those with bigger legs.
> 
> They're very comfortable and I like that the height is just right for my short legs!
> 
> Pic from gucci.com


 
Those are really cute, i've never tried those ones on. The ones I tried on were the logo pattern ones with the fur lining. 
My legs are actually quite slender, im only 118 lbs, but my calves are a bit larger (not huge, just a bit larger) so it's not fun when the rainboots are fitted at the top. It kind of has a suction effect and my leg gets stuck, lol.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*luckyblonde - *I really love the Gucci rain boots I got! Another positive aspect is that the silhouette of the boots (especially from the front) still look slender!


----------



## xjsbellamias13

okay, so this thread totally convinced me that I _need_ a pair of black Hunter wellies!!
Does anyone know where you can purchase these in the U.S?


----------



## bgyoshi

The hunters are everywhere...NM, saks, nordstrom, zappos, solestruck...etc etc.  

Here's my question...My *ahem* "muscular" calves can't seem to fit comfortably in the Hunter 'original' boots...I'm told the Hunter 'huntress' ones would me more roomy...THOSE I cannot seem to find anywhere.  Has anyone seen?  I'd love them in black...woman size 6 =) 

I was inspired by my friend in London last year...


----------



## xjsbellamias13

"The hunters are everywhere...NM, saks, nordstrom, zappos, solestruck...etc etc. "


oh, thanks a lot!


----------



## ceci

Still figuring what Hunter boots UK size I should go? Please help!!!

I'm usually wearing Eur37.5/38. Should I go UK5 or UK6? 

Are the welly socks pretty thick? Do I have to go a size up if I want to wear the Welly socks too? Thanks!!!


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy

bgyoshi said:


> The hunters are everywhere...NM, saks, nordstrom, zappos, solestruck...etc etc.
> 
> Here's my question...My *ahem* "muscular" calves can't seem to fit comfortably in the Hunter 'original' boots...I'm told the Hunter 'huntress' ones would me more roomy...THOSE I cannot seem to find anywhere.  Has anyone seen?  I'd love them in black...woman size 6 =)
> 
> I was inspired by my friend in London last year...



I just ordered a pair of Hunter Argyll wellies from Shoes.com for $68. They don't have buckles and are, like, an inch shorter and half an inch narrower than the Huntress. And cheaper!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I'd like a pair off black Hunter wellies, but I'd also like these...






I think they're quite cute lol.


----------



## BellaLuella

does ashley olsen have the "original" Hunter's on? Pic on first page also what color does she have black?


----------



## jsc6

Just bought my Jimmy Choo for Hunter rainboots at Nordstrom this morning.  Absolutely love them but just to warn everyone, they run very big.  I sized down 2 sizes!


----------



## shoppergrl

What do you girls think of these?

Aquatalia Berry Shaded Women's Wasabi3 Shoe


----------



## ceci

ceci said:


> Still figuring what Hunter boots UK size I should go? Please help!!!
> 
> I'm usually wearing Eur37.5/38. Should I go UK5 or UK6?
> 
> Are the welly socks pretty thick? Do I have to go a size up if I want to wear the Welly socks too? Thanks!!!



Got my 1st pair a couple months back. I went for UK6 at the end. I can fit into UK5 but I doubt it'll be comfy to wear socks during wintertime. Anyway, they are in LILAC color & love them so much - wish it rains everyday LOL!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^the most perfect combo ever


----------



## Sharkbait

Burberry Rain Boots - wearing today actually.


----------



## Pishi

I tried on the Hunter's over the weekend, and I fit a 38 perfectly.  Normally wear a 38.  I loved the merlot color, but not sure which color I am going to go with.  I'm also a fan of the orange.


----------



## Pishi

shoppergrl said:


> What do you girls think of these?
> 
> Aquatalia Berry Shaded Women's Wasabi3 Shoe



Very curious about these boots as well...especially sizing.  I read on Zappos that they run small?


----------



## syctown

I just got baby pink color hunters at Off Saks @ 59.99 (I think) plus 30% off w/coupon.
I bought UK size 3, and I normally wear US 5.5-6. The size is almost a little big on me, but they didn't have any smaller sizes. The actual problem is the height of the boots. I'm only 5 and it comes up right in the middle of my knees and it's actually uncomfortable....Does anyone have the same problem? Is there a way to work it or should I just get a kids size?:wondering TIA!


----------



## ceci

^ How about those height increase elevator shoes insoles? Some even go with 1.5-2 inches taller!!! The best part is that you can fit better for your feet & solve the problem about the height of the boots. They are so comfy with the cushions & the sweetest thing is that you will be taller too!!


----------



## NYCBelle

i seriously need a pair I can't stand this rain in NYC and the puddles are gross!

Are they anti-slip?? I busted my butt on the train today!!! grrrrrr


----------



## ashy1

Can someone name the boots LM and BL are wearing in post #2?  They're really cute.  Any boot recommendations for short people.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^they could be hunters...but I am not 100%.  I am 5'2 and my Pucci's look fine on me. There are sooo many styles out there. I believe they all look good on any height.


----------



## ashy1

Thanks DeeDee.  I thought they may be Hunters but they don't have the label in the front so it threw me off.  I'm 5'2 as well.  I guess I have short legs because high boots look funny on me.  Like my uggs I like them short.  I'll take a look at Pucci.  Does anyone know any other brands that carry their boots at mid-calf length.  I know of Burberry and Hunters.  I'm preparing myself for the upcoming Vancouver weather.  LOL..Any other recommendations would be appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## cutiepie21

I have these:


----------



## envyme

I have these (pucci):


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ashy1 said:


> Thanks DeeDee. I thought they may be Hunters but they don't have the label in the front so it threw me off. I'm 5'2 as well. I guess I have short legs because high boots look funny on me. Like my uggs I like them short. I'll take a look at Pucci. Does anyone know any other brands that carry their boots at mid-calf length. I know of Burberry and Hunters. I'm preparing myself for the upcoming Vancouver weather. LOL..Any other recommendations would be appreciated. Thanks!!


 
I believe Ferragamo and Fendi have mid calf boots. So sorry I unable to recall the style names


----------



## shopalot

I've got the Chanel Camelia Rain boot!  I can't wait for the rain!!!


----------



## bagladyseattle

I bought the Burberry Studded Rainboots after season sale and it's new in the box.  I will be needing for Seattle Fall weather.


----------



## airtoby

I just brought a pair of Hunter welly as my winter boots. I just want to ask are the boots good in the Winter or are they just for rain??


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^I am not sure about Hunters but in general all rainboots are useful in the winter.


----------



## indi3r4

i have kate spade russell..


----------



## angfento

I was tailgating on Saturday, and the rain boots were everywhere! I had a hay day just sitting and watching everyone walk by and checking out the cute styles! I was mad I had left my Ed hardy's at home! I honestly didn't even look at the weather! So mad to have missed on the rare oppotunity to wear them in Oklahoma! I took advantage the next day wearing them to a wedding shower with a black summer maternity dress! I took them off and changed shoes when I got there, but everyone was saying how cute they were with my dress and big ol preggo belly! LOL infinityshoes.com/images/catalog/live/imageLibrary/ED-8227%20blk%20sideM.jpg


Lord I can never post pics right anymore! sorry! 
http://www.infinityshoes.com/images/catalog/live/imageLibrary/ED-8227%20blk%20sideM.jpg


----------



## bagpacker

A thread dedicated to wellies? Didn't realise they were so popular 

Here's my chanel pair. After all the lovely pics here thinking i might get a burberry or pucci one too


----------



## sillywahine

I just bought these at target....I like it b/c they look like riding boots! only $25!

http://www.target.com/Merona-Zada-T...&searchSize=30&id=Merona Zada Tall Rain Boots


----------



## Vinyl

sillywahine said:


> I just bought these at target....I like it b/c they look like riding boots! only $25!
> 
> http://www.target.com/Merona-Zada-T...&searchSize=30&id=Merona Zada Tall Rain Boots



I have been looking at these too, but the first review says that the photo misrepresents the boots IRL... what is your take?


----------



## francyFG

Mine!
http://www.nitrolicious.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/img_1331.jpg


----------



## LarissaHK

My Chanel rain boots





...




...


----------



## LarissaHK

Some modelling photos




...




....




....




...


----------



## bagpacker

^
 My oh my miss Larissa HK! Absolutely perfect. Absolutely perfect. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## queennadine

Awwwwwww *Larissa!!!!!* I love those and you wear them so well!!!


----------



## LarissaHK

*qeennadine, bagpacker*: thank you ladies for your compliments


----------



## Pishi

I just bought a pair of Merlot Hunter boots (with black fleece sock!) off Piperlime.


----------



## lizzie07

Where I live, it never gets cold enough to snow. But when it rains, it pours! So I got these from Target: http://www.target.com/dp/B000MVQE84
They were so cheap, so I'm wondering how long they'll last. But they're too cute anyway


----------



## JazzyBagGirl

OMG<....I heart Hunters/Wellies!!!

Of course, I have a HEALTHY shoe fetish  and I must have them....(stomping foot)


----------



## Jeneen

This morning I was actually thinking about getting a pair of wellies (I'm loving the Hunter's) b/c I have to tredge through the WET grass every morning to get to the dog walking station with my pup - the ground is already wet from the dew and humidity, but then they leave the sprinklers on in my complex too!

... and contrary to popular belief, FL is NOT the sunshine state! It rains allll the tiiiiime.


----------



## BrAcKeTT88

Hi I'm looking for some cute rain boots. Hopefully a color that is neutral so I can wear them with anything. Can anybody help?


----------



## Jeneen

I love Hunter Wellies and Chinese Laundry makes an inspired by pair as well. Check out piperlime and this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/wellies-rain-boots-pic-thread-246118.html

Do you want nude neautral, or grey? I thought navy or dark green would be good to wear with anything.


----------



## BrAcKeTT88

^^^^ Those are so cute, I love them. Any of the colors you suggested are fine I love the dark green ones.


----------



## ellacoach

I love Hunter Wellies too and apparently they make them in short now too, which is great because unless you have calves like a 3 yr old, the talls can be a tight squeeze!


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Look at Kate Spade and Cole Haan's!


----------



## BrAcKeTT88

How do the Hunter Wellies run? I wear a size 8 1/2 in tennis shoes. Usually in boots or flats I wear an 8. So what size would be the best for me since there's a choice of 8 and 9?


----------



## candy2100

UGG has some nice rain boots- I like that they are lined so it feels cozy.


----------



## carousel eyes

BrAcKeTT88 said:


> How do the Hunter Wellies run? I wear a size 8 1/2 in tennis shoes. Usually in boots or flats I wear an 8. So what size would be the best for me since there's a choice of 8 and 9?



Hunter wellies are unisex and run large, so order a size down.


----------



## KristyDarling

Don't know if you saw my post in the Snow Boots thread, but I'm now a HUGE fan of La Canadienne boots! They are waterproof! (as opposed to water resistant)  On top of that, they are actually rather stylish.


----------



## Eviekins

Mine may look childish compared to all the chanel's but here are mine!

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=19066


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^those are too cute..not childish to me


----------



## BrAcKeTT88

candy2100 said:


> UGG has some nice rain boots- I like that they are lined so it feels cozy.


 The Millcreek's are so cute.  Do you know how they run in size?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^those are too cute..not childish to me


 

I agree!


----------



## Jeneen

Eviekins said:


> Mine may look childish compared to all the chanel's but here are mine!
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=19066


 
Fun!


----------



## MKWMDA

Sharkbait said:


> Burberry Rain Boots - wearing today actually.



I have these, and I love them! They are really stiff though, do they soften up at all? I have a hard time walking in them. Maybe they are too big...?


----------



## dreamagain

KAMIK rain boots are the best in my opinion. they are sturdy and not flimsy like other brands. They've got great grips on the bottom too.
I have a pair that i got from zappos. try them out!


----------



## Charlie

Nice thread, I need to get some rain boots too. The thing is that I drive so I would not really use them much. I don't like getting my shoes wet though and it rains allot here in CA. I guess I could take them off once I get in the car.. what to do.


----------



## BrAcKeTT88

dreamagain said:


> KAMIK rain boots are the best in my opinion. they are sturdy and not flimsy like other brands. They've got great grips on the bottom too.
> I have a pair that i got from zappos. try them out!


 Thanks for info. They are so cute and at a great price.


----------



## blackberrypatch

I just got the regular tall Hunters and I'm having trouble cinching the top.  Today rainwater got in my boots  It looks a little weird that there's a gap between my skinny jeans and the boots too. Does anyone know if the little belts on the side meant to make the boots tighter or are they just for decoration?


----------



## NYCBelle

i saw a girl with these yesterday and thought they looked hot

http://www.zappos.com/michael-michael-kors-mk-logo-rain-boot-black-rubber


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

blackberrypatch said:


> I just got the regular tall Hunters and I'm having trouble cinching the top. Today rainwater got in my boots  It looks a little weird that there's a gap between my skinny jeans and the boots too. Does anyone know if the little belts on the side meant to make the boots tighter or are they just for decoration?


 

you have to pull the belt back to cinch it. did you size up?


----------



## Aniko

I have been inspired by everyone and purchased the short burberry novacheck boots and purple hunter wellies. All within a week! The burberry's were on sale and I got the hunters with the saks F&F. Maybe its a little overkill. Oh well. I am excited about both!


----------



## blackberrypatch

*XoJUICYCOUTURE* I cinched the belts as tightly as I could but there's still a gap and a weird (soft) whooshing noise when I shift my weight from heel to toe because the the boot is hitting my calves.  I got the right size for my feet.

I'm going to look into fleece socks =)


----------



## pigleto972001

i just got the shorter Hunter boots that hit mid calf.  they are comfy but after a while the tops rub against my leg and make marks.  and it's a bit painful.  are there socks that can prevent this other than standard knee highs?


----------



## Purseonable

I just got a pair of Hunter's tall boots in Grey. I bought them with the fleece sock insert to make them winterized so that I am covered for rain or snow. Just wondering if people think this look is appropriate for someone in their late 20's or is it a younger look?


----------



## vesna

my rain boots:

Chooka






Dr Martens (leather):


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I love the polka dots on black.


----------



## Baby V

i think they're chic even if it's not raining. it's all about how you carry yourself in them.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^amen. I have worn mine and it wasn't raining and I received so many complements.


----------



## P.Y.T.

Pishi said:


> I just bought a pair of Merlot Hunter boots (with black fleece sock!) off Piperlime.


 
I was trying to order these yesterday but zappos didn't have them in
my size!  Also, I knew that bllomingdales carried "Hunter" so I went
down there and to my surprise they carry size 5!!!!Which BTW,
I thought the smallest size was 6. Anyhoo, bloomingdales didn't have
my size in the merlot or any other color I wanted so I will just have
to wait until bloomingdales gets another shipment...

ETA: Does anyone know if piperlime or endless carries a size 5?? TIA


----------



## roussel

I got the Burberry Nova Check short boots too from Nordies.  They are perfect since I have thick calves and the tall Hunter wellies are kinda tight around my calves.


----------



## roussel

Here is a pic of my Burberry short boots


----------



## ceci

P.Y.T. said:


> I was trying to order these yesterday but zappos didn't have them in
> my size!  Also, I knew that bllomingdales carried "Hunter" so I went
> down there and to my surprise they carry size 5!!!!Which BTW,
> I thought the smallest size was 6. Anyhoo, bloomingdales didn't have
> my size in the merlot or any other color I wanted so I will just have
> to wait until bloomingdales gets another shipment...
> 
> ETA: Does anyone know if piperlime or endless carries a size 5?? TIA



Maybe you can try www.getoutsideshoes.com - it's a canada site but they ship to US. They have original Hunter from size UK3. Plus they have other styles as well. HTH!


----------



## Joke

I got one of Marc Jacobs special items rain boots with pink detail, they are quite fun and not expensive (28 USD!)

here's a pic


----------



## nycbaggirl

I have a question on the Jimmy Choo boots.  I could have sworn I saw the Jimmy Choo Hunter Wellies that were not the croc patter?  I thought they were $115.  Does anyone know if they make these?  I know there are the plain Hunter Wellies but I could have sworn there were Jimmy CHoo's in black with a cute gold buckle.  I am pretty sure I saw them at Saks.  I have searched online but have only seen the croc ones.  Any help would be appreciated.
TIA


----------



## bruha

It rains half the time here in the Philippines -- and we get about 20 major typhoons a year, but there is no decent rainboots store to speak of. People usually roll up their pants and wear rubber flip flops, which are the absolute worst footwear during heavy rains because the rubber suctions into wet pavement. You life your feet and your slipper is stuck to the cement. Ugh. And, you could get Leptospirosis!

Recently Plueys have arrived in Manila, and I have purchased the Argyle Crush. They look nice, they are comfortable, and they serve the purpose. However, their designs are for younger girls, not quite for thirtysomethings.

http://www.plueysmanila.com/shop/argylecrush

Someday I will get Hunter boots in Navy.


----------



## stylinchica

BrAcKeTT88 said:


> The Millcreek's are so cute.  Do you know how they run in size?



i'm a size 8.5 and got them in size 9 and they fit just right.
i have big calves so i was pretty happy i could fit into them!
i love the sheepskin lining which keeps you cozy.


----------



## CivicGirl

I just bought Hunter wellies in gloss graphite and Burberry check boots -- but I can't decide which one looks better on me!

Hunters:






Burberry:





Which one should I keep?


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^^ Very cute! I have 2 pair in black and another pair in merlot.


----------



## dramakitten

CivicGirl said:


> I just bought Hunter wellies in gloss graphite and Burberry check boots -- but I can't decide which one looks better on me!
> 
> Hunters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hunter DEFINITELY!
> I like the higher boot on you.


----------



## MBKitty

my vote is for the Hunter also!

I am really short (about 5') and I have the original tall in red...I get more compliments on those than in any other boot and I love that they come up nearly all the way to my knee.  I wish my uggs were as tall...

I vote for the Hunters definitely, they look great with your jeans!


----------



## smvida

*CivicGirl*

My vote is for the Hunter pair! They look great on you!


----------



## eggpudding

Hunters!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

As much as I love Burberry rainboots...the Hunters mos def!


----------



## CivicGirl

What are the chances that everyone here likes the Hunters?! I also polled my friends and they like the Burberrys more. Ahh!! haha I can't believe this would be so hard. I love the look of the Hunters -- the height is perfect. But I did find them a bit harder to pull on and off, so the Burberrys are more comfortable. I will probably keep the Burberrys, but will sleep on it tonight  Thanks everyone for their input!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I wear Aigle boots. Nothing fancy or fashionable but they are not made of stiff plastic and very comfortable to walk in.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

CivicGirl said:


> What are the chances that everyone here likes the Hunters?! I also polled my friends and they like the Burberrys more. Ahh!! haha I can't believe this would be so hard. I love the look of the Hunters -- the height is perfect. But I did find them a bit harder to pull on and off, so the Burberrys are more comfortable. I will probably keep the Burberrys, but will sleep on it tonight  Thanks everyone for their input!



Neither Hunters or burberry's are popular here so I'm judging more objective I think .
I like the colours and the design on the Burberry's more but they have the unflattering style of a 15$ rain boot. The hunters have a better look...


----------



## pinkgoldfish

roussel said:


> Here is a pic of my Burberry short boots



These are very cute!


----------



## Vinyl

pinkgoldfish said:


> I wear Aigle boots. Nothing fancy or fashionable but they are not made of stiff plastic and very comfortable to walk in.



You are so lucky Aigle boots fit you!  I wanted to buy the ones from J.Crew & asked for the circumference... they told me 13.8", but unfortunately that's too narrow for me!  I can barely fit the original Hunter rainboots, which are 14".


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Vinyl said:


> You are so lucky Aigle boots fit you!  I wanted to buy the ones from J.Crew & asked for the circumference... they told me 13.8", but unfortunately that's too narrow for me!  I can barely fit the original Hunter rainboots, which are 14".



I have the feeling they stretch a bit, you should try them on!


----------



## Mekinfrance

*Just got my First pair of Hunter Boots... LOVE them!
Color Cigar -Gloss- 
Here some pics -sorry for the light-*










*Ps.As everyone recommended I ordered a size down than usual... I am a true UK size 5 - EUR 38 and order them UK 4 and they fit great even with socks.*


----------



## CrystalDreams

I have a pair of Aigle boots which I used to wear to ride in and have been using for rainy days! Unfortunately, they have started getting a bit damp on the inside lately... (no idea where the leak is). I will definately agree that they are super comfy though!! And they are very nicely fitted around the leg- none of that huge baggy rain boot look lol!

Got Burberry ones to replace the Aigle- I'd have to say, Aigle is more comfy and better suited to the rain being tight around the leg and all, but Burberry is just SOO cute!


----------



## steppherrs

i just ordered my first pair of Hunter rain boots this week!! and everyone's posts are making me so excited!! *Mekinfrance* your boots are adorable!!


----------



## BurberryLvr

I just got a pair of Hunter Wellies (courtesy of D&S subforum) and LOVE them but they're a tad too tall!

Does this look absolutely ridiculous?  Or do you think if I wear leggings it won't be so noticeable?  Really want them but don't want to look like a fool!


----------



## lovebeibei

ahh!! you girls are getting me so excited for my hunters to come in the mail!!


----------



## ecmf

not the best pics but i would like to post my chanel rain boots, i love them so much, i get good use out of them and so many compliments every time i wear them


----------



## erinmiyu

i have those pucci rainboots on the first page, too! i get tons of compliments when i wear them


----------



## lvmhgirl

Does anyone know how the Hunter original short boots fit at the calf? I'm 5'3" and prefer a mid-calf boot but I don't want a wide boot like Leighton Meester's.


----------



## Jeneen

BurberryLvr said:


> I just got a pair of Hunter Wellies (courtesy of D&S subforum) and LOVE them but they're a tad too tall!
> 
> Does this look absolutely ridiculous? Or do you think if I wear leggings it won't be so noticeable? Really want them but don't want to look like a fool!


 
I don't think they are too tall - they look great!


----------



## soleilbrun

Sooo happy I found this forum.  I just know someone will be able to help me.  I am already the happy owner of the pucci rainboots and would like to have another for the collection.  I've been yearning for the following Marc Jacobs boots for years.  If you have seen or see them (for sale) PM me ASAP, PLEEASE!  I wear an 8 but can go from 8-9 I suppose.

TIA


----------



## meganfm

pinkgoldfish - How do you find the Aigle boots fit around the ankle?  I really like the look (for rubber boots), but in a couple of pictures I've seen the ankle looks a bit loose and baggy.


----------



## queennadine

BurberryLvr said:


> I just got a pair of Hunter Wellies (courtesy of D&S subforum) and LOVE them but they're a tad too tall!
> 
> Does this look absolutely ridiculous?  Or do you think if I wear leggings it won't be so noticeable?  Really want them but don't want to look like a fool!



I think they look great on you! How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking?

I just ordered a pair of originals and I'm 5'3" and a little worried about the height.


----------



## BurberryLvr

Whew!  Thanks Jeneen and Queennadine!  

I'm 5'2" so if you think they look good on me, I'm sure they'll look even better on you!


----------



## roxys

ahh I love these!! I really want/need some rain boots now!


----------



## lvmhgirl

queennadine said:


> I think they look great on you! How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I just ordered a pair of originals and I'm 5'3" and a little worried about the height.



I decided to try the kids' Hunters because I am your height but prefer a boot that is below the knee. Someone mentioned that the short Hunters may be too wide at the top and too short overall to look good with skinny jeans. I ordered the Young Hunters in black gloss, received them today and absolutely LOVE them!


----------



## xoALEXA

i have a pair of hunter wellies and have prob worn them 2 times... they are a tight around my calves.. i could get away wearing leggings with them but could never fit jeans in them!


----------



## lvmhgirl

Here are my Hunter boots in gloss black that arrived yesterday! The kids' boots are the perfect height for me and not too wide at the top!


----------



## coutureinatl

Has anyone seen/bought/ tried on the new wedge Hunter Andora(short) and Interlaken(tall) boots. I saw them on the Hunter website as well as the bloomingdale's site but have not had a chance to go to the mall to see them in person. Just was curious for any feedback on them.


----------



## coutureinatl

here is a link to the boots 
http://usa.hunter-boot.com/2/Product-Search/Product-Search.aspx?col=27


----------



## queennadine

queennadine said:


> I think they look great on you! How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I just ordered a pair of originals and I'm 5'3" and a little worried about the height.



Thanks a million! Hopefully they'll look ok. I'll post pics either way!


----------



## queennadine

lvmhgirl said:


> I decided to try the kids' Hunters because I am your height but prefer a boot that is below the knee. Someone mentioned that the short Hunters may be too wide at the top and too short overall to look good with skinny jeans. I ordered the Young Hunters in black gloss, received them today and absolutely LOVE them!



That's a good idea! I never thought of that. What size did you order? I just ordered the regulars in a 7, so if those are too tall for me then I'll get the kids'.


----------



## katrin

lvmhgirl said:


> Here are my Hunter boots in gloss black that arrived yesterday! The kids' boots are the perfect height for me and not too wide at the top!



these are cute...i love the high gloss boots better than the original. i've always wanted a pair of hunters but i'm petite so maybe the kids sizes are the way to go. thanks for sharing!


----------



## ecmf

anyone know how to remove scuff marks on rain boots???


----------



## lvmhgirl

queennadine said:


> That's a good idea! I never thought of that. What size did you order? I just ordered the regulars in a 7, so if those are too tall for me then I'll get the kids'.



I wear a women's US size 7.5 and got the Hunter youth US 6/UK 5. I probably would have bought a 7 in the Hunter adult size if they weren't so tall! They are both a Euro 38. Plenty of room for a thick sock and an orthotics insole. Totally comfortable!


----------



## natcolb65

Does anyone know where I can find the long socks for them? I have seen the long fleece one's that fold over but I want the one's that peek over the top of the boot.


----------



## coutureinatl

^^ check zappos
http://www.zappos.com/womens-hunter-socks


----------



## irish_clover

Cute pics. I can't wait to buy a pair of burberry ones for fall. But what's with so many people wearing them when it isn't raining??


----------



## BurberryLvr

lvmhgirl said:


> Here are my Hunter boots in gloss black that arrived yesterday! The kids' boots are the perfect height for me and not too wide at the top!



Definitely looks like the perfect height - you look GREAT in them!

If I may, how tall are you?


----------



## sneezz

natcolb65 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the long socks for them? I have seen the long fleece one's that fold over but I want the one's that peek over the top of the boot.



Nordstrom has them.


----------



## lvmhgirl

BurberryLvr said:


> Definitely looks like the perfect height - you look GREAT in them!
> 
> If I may, how tall are you?



Thanks!  I'm 5'3 1/2" and these are exactly the right height for a boot!


----------



## LovesYSL

I have pretty thick calves and have problems fitting into boots. Do Hunter's adjust to fit wider calves or am I out of luck?


----------



## couture2387

I dont have wide calves and they fit pretty snug.  Im a 4/6 in clothes for reference.


----------



## bijou

LovesYSL said:


> I have pretty thick calves and have problems fitting into boots. Do Hunter's adjust to fit wider calves or am I out of luck?



I have athletic calves & the Hunter's fit me (with skinny jeans on).  I also heard the Hunter's Huntress style has a wider calf fit so you may want to check those out.


----------



## LovesYSL

Thanks! ^^^^


----------



## peachy_gurl

^ let me know how they go, i have thick calves too


----------



## We Inspire Us

O looove wellies! I have 3 pair of them =) here is my Burberry rain boots outfit =) Tuns out burberry's print go with everythig =) It's so classy =)


----------



## k0be36

i just got a pair of the original hunters but they are a lil bit snug around the calves...i can pull them up and they are about 1/2 inch tight around the calves.....is there any way i can stretch them out?  or am i out of luck?  they are so cute and where i live, i really need a pair of cute rainboots.....


----------



## sneezz

You look so cute!  Love the ensemble!




We Inspire Us said:


> O looove wellies! I have 3 pair of them =)
> here is my Burberry rain boots outfit =) Tuns out burberry's print go with everythig =) It's so classy =)


----------



## klj

I like these from J Crew...they look like riding boots...however I don't want to pay that much darn it!
http://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/shoes/weatherboots/PRDOVR~28867/28867.jsp


----------



## beantownSugar

I swear by LL Bean for snow (with ll bean's comfy warm boot liners) & rain.


----------



## GreatFashion

We Inspire Us said:


> O looove wellies! I have 3 pair of them =) here is my Burberry rain boots outfit =) Tuns out burberry's print go with everythig =) It's so classy =)



Great Photo-Shoot! Burberry are so versatile. the black and tan are neutral, go with anything, and the white is great with your pants. Fun pics thanks for posting!


----------



## GreatFashion

LovesYSL said:


> I have pretty thick calves and have problems fitting into boots. Do Hunter's adjust to fit wider calves or am I out of luck?



The Hunter Huntress has a wider circumference to accommodate those muscular legs!

"slightly shorter, but wider, shaft than the Original Tall Hunter Rain  Boots.   These boots are designed for wider calves.   Also available in black & navy"

Quoted from this web page (see pictures) here;
http://www.rainbootswomen.com


----------



## chloegirl

lvmhgirl said:


> Here are my Hunter boots in gloss black that arrived yesterday! The kids' boots are the perfect height for me and not too wide at the top!



I just got the same Hunter boots and yes I agree they are the perfect height for me, but do the reflectors on the back bother you as much as they bother me?  I wonder if I should try peeling it off.  Any suggestions?


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

We Inspire Us said:


> O looove wellies! I have 3 pair of them =) here is my Burberry rain boots outfit =) Tuns out burberry's print go with everythig =) It's so classy =)


----------



## lvmhgirl

chloegirl said:


> I just got the same Hunter boots and yes I agree they are the perfect height for me, but do the reflectors on the back bother you as much as they bother me?  I wonder if I should try peeling it off.  Any suggestions?



Nope, they don't bother me at all. LOVE these boots!


----------



## hermesugo

Hey ladies, just bought a pair of short Hunter boots from ASOS, its by far the cheapest I have seen, $86, plus another 20% off if you use the code PSWLOVESASOS . So just a heads up to those who are looking for a deal!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Awesome! I have hear the shipping takes a long time from ASOS.


----------



## hermesugo

Yes!, I would not recommend the free shipping, I would just pay the 12 bucks for the express shipping!


----------



## soleilbrun

natcolb65 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the long socks for them? I have seen the long fleece one's that fold over but I want the one's that peek over the top of the boot.


 
I've seen quite a lot on ebay uk


----------



## Romeos

This thread is a typical example of the TPF having a detrimental effect on my purse. Until last week I didn't have any desire to own any rainboots but after seeing these pictures and having had an exeptionally rainy week, I got these gucci rain boots in grey colour.
Now I am thinking I should get a pair of Pucci, too. They are so cute.


----------



## am2022

love them! congrats~~
i didn't know there was  rain boot thread...
i already took mine off as im now lounging on the sofa with DD.

tom, i might wear them again as forecast is snow..again.. before thanksgiving???  terrible!



edithw said:


> This thread is a typical example of the TPF having a detrimental effect on my purse. Until last week I didn't have any desire to own any rainboots but after seeing these pictures and having had an exeptionally rainy week, I got these gucci rain boots in grey colour.
> Now I am thinking I should get a pair of Pucci, too. They are so cute.


----------



## lov

These aren't designer BUT I love them! I havent seen anyone in my area with rain boots like cowboy boots!


----------



## lov

super modeling pics!!







We Inspire Us said:


> O looove wellies! I have 3 pair of them =) here is my Burberry rain boots outfit =) Tuns out burberry's print go with everythig =) It's so classy =)


----------



## lov

I also have these ones! I found them on sale today at macys. I had been wanting them for so long and finally got a killer price!!


----------



## punksjunk

my boots are ~3 years old and in great condition. i just haven't had time to use the uv spray stuff on it to remove the waxy build up.


----------



## lov

LOL! Love the mask idea!!!



punksjunk said:


> my boots are ~3 years old and in great condition. i just haven't had time to use the uv spray stuff on it to remove the waxy build up.


----------



## chloe_chanel

I have these and I really like them.


----------



## Romeos

chloe_chanel said:


> I have these and I really like them.


those are very cool chloe_chanel


----------



## Pinkcaviar

My Hunter Wellington Short Lace Boots arrived today!






I special ordered them from the eBay seller (countryattire) and I got them for only $90! 
They were selling them at my local mall for $140 plus tax.


----------



## punksjunk

^^i'm digging those!! modeling pics!


----------



## eskimo*gem

We've just had about 8 inches of snowfall here in the UK...which I took as the perfect excuse to purchase a pair of Hunters 
I'll post pics once they arrive!


----------



## bebe_tc

So I just got the new Chanel black rain boots but they run small on my calves, I wear size 5 1/2 but I got them in size 5 because Chanel don't make them in my size and I thought 6 would be to big, they fit fine not big at all but they are small on my calves did anybody found that problem with them ????


----------



## mdmd

On sale at Nordstroms! 40% off in black and navy.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3027153?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=2586


----------



## Mininana

bebe_tc said:


> So I just got the new Chanel black rain boots but they run small on my calves, I wear size 5 1/2 but I got them in size 5 because Chanel don't make them in my size and I thought 6 would be to big, they fit fine not big at all but they are small on my calves did anybody found that problem with them ????




I consider myself a fairly thin person. My foot size is a size 6/36, I'm 5'2" and 105lbs. My calves measure 13"-13.5"


HOWEVER, the chanel in size 36 was SO SMALL on the calves.... Perhaps I was a bit swollen that day from all the walking but still I thought my calves were not huge. 






btw, I have a question for you all. I'm going to seattle soon and I have a BRAND NEW pair of burberry wellies I've NEVER worn because I feel silly wearing them when it's barely raining..



do you girls wear your wellies and THEN change for other shoes or just wear them all day? Or only when it's pouring rain? I'm so confused!!! 


thanks!!


----------



## teletubbies

^ Wear them all day, I love wellies!

I have a pair of Burberry ones but I love the style of the original tall Hunter boots. Unfortunately I'm only 4'11! I'm really skinny and I'd like a tight fit around my calves so the Huntress is out of the question. 

Anyone around my height have pics of them in their Hunter boots?


----------



## hipmama

Hi Ladies,
Not sure if this is the correct thread to ask.  I purchased some short gloss Hunter Wellies from Ebay and they arrived today. I'm worried they are fake. The inside of the boot does not have woven pattern and stamping (Property of, Telephone) on the inside of the boot. Mine are different, have different stamping.I went to the Zappos site, clicked on the black Hunter Gloss and watched the woman give her demo. Mine are different from hers as well inside. Also the small silver metal buttons that are next to the outside buckles do not have small H logo on them. 

What do you think? Do I have an older version of short gloss or possible fakes? I wasn't aware of fake Hunter boots.


----------



## hipmama

^^Sorry, just realized I post in the wrong thread.


----------



## fashi0nphile

I am currently searching eBay for a pair of navy ones. I think they look great ! Especially with the tall socks


----------



## allen446

Hi, been wanting to buy some hunter boots in classic black, but I'm only 5 feet tall and have thin legs and I cant decide on the short or tall version. I'm afraid the tall might be too tall and the short might look too wide on the legs. Any advise; anyone here short like me and have a pair? thanks


----------



## sneezz

allen446 said:


> Hi, been wanting to buy some hunter boots in classic black, but I'm only 5 feet tall and have thin legs and I cant decide on the short or tall version. I'm afraid the tall might be too tall and the short might look too wide on the legs. Any advise; anyone here short like me and have a pair? thanks



I don't own any but other members have mentioned wearing the kids version?


----------



## Vinyl

allen446 said:


> Hi, been wanting to buy some hunter boots in classic black, but I'm only 5 feet tall and have thin legs and I cant decide on the short or tall version. I'm afraid the tall might be too tall and the short might look too wide on the legs. Any advise; anyone here short like me and have a pair? thanks



Do an image search for "mary kate ashley hunter rain boots" & you will see photos of one of the twins wearing the tall version.  Mary-Kate & Ashley are 5'1".  I am also 5'1" & went for the Huntress (a tad bit shorter than the tall) since I don't have thin calves.  I did try on the regular/tall version & they were okay.  I probably would've bought the tall ones if it weren't for my calves.


----------



## allen446

Hi, thanks for the advice, does anyone know if you can remove the reflectors from the kids version?:smile1


----------



## angelicskater16

Ok NOW i so scared after reading bout the Chanel rain boots. I just place an order and now im super scared my boots wont fit me bc of my fat calves.... Oh my goodness i will be so so heartbroken if i cant wear it!  I have been LUSTING after these for so long and finally decided to get it...


----------



## curlycoquette

Just got these bad boys.
Calvin Klein 'Ava' in Fucshia

Calvin Klein 'Ava' in Fuchsia. I'm tall, so it's awesome that they come all the way up to the knee. Perfect for trudging through several feet of snow unscathed. Very comfortable foot bed. They also come in black, navy, red, and brown.

Currently eyeing the Hunter "Watling" in Ice Blue.


----------



## SimoneR

angelicskater16 said:


> Ok NOW i so scared after reading bout the Chanel rain boots. I just place an order and now im super scared my boots wont fit me bc of my fat calves.... Oh my goodness i will be so so heartbroken if i cant wear it!  I have been LUSTING after these for so long and finally decided to get it...



Don't worry - mine fit perfectly around my calves with room to spare.  I don't think these run tight (like some Hermes boots, etc.).

Good luck & hope you enjoy them!  They bring a smile to my face every time it rains


----------



## angelicskater16

I tried them on but with no luck.... !!! I wanted to buy the Hermes boots but i never had the guts to try them on bc i KNOW this would happen..... this also happened to me wit the CL studded suede black boots too :cry:!! im just ill-fated to get boots....



SimoneR said:


> Don't worry - mine fit perfectly around my calves with room to spare. I don't think these run tight (like some Hermes boots, etc.).
> 
> Good luck & hope you enjoy them! They bring a smile to my face every time it rains


----------



## leslie_x

my petrol ones


----------



## Chanel 0407

Cute.  I want a pair of basic black.  After visiting NYC in May everyone seems to be wearing them and they look great.  If you are in NYC the essential kit is Hunter boots, a Goyard tote, and umbrella.


----------



## lvmhgirl

Resurrecting this cool thread!

LV Splash boots in Noir.


----------



## lvmhgirl

My Jimmy Choo Hunters. 

I rarely wear these because they are much higher then the kids' Hunters and LV Splash boot. Also a lot heavier too!

This style also "blooms" (develops the white protective film on the rubber) a lot more then the regular gloss Hunters.


----------



## tamburger

My boyfriend's and my rainboots!


----------



## Selyn

Hello ladies just wondering if any tips on ordering a burberry house check rainboots, i am a size 9 in u.s although i ordered a flat in 39.5. So should i order a size 39 or 40? Any tips would greatly appreciated.

T.I.A.


----------



## MissNataliie

*bumping thread!* 

I've been thinking about buying some Hunter rain boots but I can't decide what color to get! I'm torn between navy and a dark purple. What do you think? 

I enjoy navy more, but my coat and jeans are all navy, so I'm not sure I should rock the color head to toe. The dark purple is a nice alternative, but it might be too bland. I'd like to have gray ones, but they don't make the kids Hunter boots in gray. I'm around 4'11" or 1.5 meters, so the kids version is the only way to go. The reflectors are a little weird though, hopefully I can find a way to remove them!


----------



## arnott

Burberry Rainboots!


----------



## ohmyraindear

Here are some of my favorites...

Hunter Color Blocks

Burberry Check Panel

Joules Evedon


----------



## imlvholic

Let me bump this thread!!!

Finally bought my first rain boots, Hunter tall boots in Graphite. Now I'm  ready for rain & snow &#65533;&#65533;.


----------



## pukasonqo

i have a pair of pucci print rainboots, extremely colourful! haven't taken pics but found this photo of my exact boots online


----------



## clu13

LV splash boots


----------

